# BARNES BANDED SOLID BULLETS 375 h&h Magnum



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

These are the impossible to find BARNES BANDED SOLID bullets in 375 H&H Magnum.

These are the flat point bullets. These penetrate in a straight line without deflecting. The US Navy deploys this technology called "super-cavitation" to shoot and detonate submerged mines

Check out my youtube penetration tests at the following link (copy and paste into your broswer)






270 grains

Two boxes of 50

If you pay by money order, use USPS money orders

USPS Priority Shipping at cost, $12.35 (Free shipping for UWN members if we meet between Provo and Cabelas)

I will ship lesser expensive service if we discuss first

Price is $120.00 for both boxes. I will not sell separately

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=390774648


----------

